# Entscheidungshilfe für ein 20zöller



## Cuberiderz (16. September 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein Kleiner wird im November 6 Jahre (117cm) und sein aktuelles Bike Commencal Ramones in 16" so langsam zu klein.
Jetzt habe ich schon seit Tagen ein bisschen gegoogelt und mir mal diese Liste zusammengestellt:





Favoriten bis jetzt auf die Schnelle sind das Orbea 20 H20 sowie der Norco Fluid 2.3.
Das Trailcraft wäre natürlich meeeega, aber mit 1.600 vieeeeel zu teuer für ein 20" Hardtail.

Bin noch am Grübeln und vergleichen. Auch ob mit oder ohne Gabel...
...wäre aber trotzdem interessant euere Meinungen zu den jeweiligen aufgezählten Bikes zu hören.


----------



## Cuberiderz (16. September 2022)

Ihr dürft natürlich auch gerne weiter Vorschläge machen.....

Um 1000€ ist so langsam die Schmerzgernze bei einem Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (16. September 2022)

Kann die Wooms Geotechnisch absolut empfehlen. Egal welches Woom wir hatten, das Kind saß drauf und fuhr, als ob es schon immer diese Größe gefahren wäre. Ich würde aktuell ein OFF kaufen.


----------



## nicolutz (16. September 2022)

Falls ichs nicht übersehen habe, Pyro und Kubikes?


----------



## delphi1507 (16. September 2022)

Bei 117, wäre ich bei 24" und nicht 20"...


----------



## nicolutz (16. September 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bei 117, wäre ich bei 24" und nicht 20"...


Ich nicht, aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache und vom Anwendungsfall abhängig


----------



## Cuberiderz (16. September 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bei 117, wäre ich bei 24" und nicht 20"...



Phuuuu... Echt?
Er ist neulich den Cube Reaction 200 Pro im Geschäft gefahren und ich fand das schon fast grenzwertig zu groß. Aber in einem halben Jahr kann das schon wieder anders aussehen......
Auch wirkte er ziemlich unsicher .....aber OK, es war das erste mal das er ein 20zöller gefahren ist.

Aber 24Zoll....  jede Empfehlungs-Tabelle sagt was anderes.


----------



## nicolutz (16. September 2022)

Es gibt inzwischen ja Hersteller, die extra tiefe Rahmen mit größeren Laufrädern kombinieren, wie Vpace zb. Da wäre das 24" wohl schon fahrbar.

Ich persönlich finde es aber falsch pauschal "möglichst früh auf möglichst große Laufräder " zu gehen.
Es hängt einfach auch stark davon ab, wie das Fahrrad bewegt wird.
Werden hauptsächlich technisch wenig anspruchsvolle Touren gefahren, bringen größere Laufräder den Vorteil, dass sie besser abrollen bzw über Hindernisse rollen und die Schwungmasse größer ist.
Der Nachteil ist, dass das Fahrrad durch weniger agil ist, was dann im technisch anspruchsvolleren Gelände hindert. Oder falls der Pilot auch mal tricksen/ springen will, wird es mit dem größeren Fahrrad schwerer.

Am Ende muss es jeder individuell entscheiden.
Ich finde es nur wie gesagt falsch, pauschal zum größeren Laufrad zu raten. Und wenn, dann muss der vor allem der Rahmen trotzdem noch passen


----------



## delphi1507 (16. September 2022)

nicolutz schrieb:


> Ich nicht, aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache und vom Anwendungsfall abhängig


Natürlich, der ist hier aber nicht näher beschrieben und mit 117, sind meine beide deutlich zu groß fürs suburb bo20" gewesen!


----------



## Cuberiderz (16. September 2022)

nicolutz schrieb:


> Am Ende muss es jeder individuell entscheiden.
> Ich finde es nur wie gesagt falsch, pauschal zum größeren Laufrad zu raten. Und wenn, dann muss der vor allem der Rahmen trotzdem noch passen



Goldrichtig!!!
Aber wie zum Geier stelle ich das an, von mir aus auch nur n Drittel aus meiner aufgestellten Liste,
die Räder irgendwo VorOrt zu testen, wenn ich nicht 1000e Km durch dei gegend fahren und mir Monate dafür Zeit nehmen will.


----------



## gamble (16. September 2022)

2 Optionen:


online mit großer Auswahl und Fehlerrisiko kaufen
vor Ort kaufen, was im Laden steht


Wenn das Ramones 20" zu klein ist, sollte das 24" doch gehen?!

Wobei Commencal für das 20" 115 bis 135 cm Körpergröße angibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (16. September 2022)

Cuberiderz schrieb:


> Phuuuu... Echt?
> Er ist neulich den Cube Reaction 200 Pro im Geschäft gefahren und ich fand das schon fast grenzwertig zu groß. Aber in einem halben Jahr kann das schon wieder anders aussehen......
> Auch wirkte er ziemlich unsicher .....aber OK, es war das erste mal das er ein 20zöller gefahren ist.
> 
> Aber 24Zoll....  jede Empfehlungs-Tabelle sagt was anderes.


Die Tabellen sind in der Regel darauf ausgelegt das der Pilot mit beiden Füßen den Boden flächig berühren. Es kommt aber immer darauf an wie sicher die Piloten schon fahren. 
Sattelauszug auf 20" bei der Größe, schon fast im Bereich das der Sattel höher als der Lenker war 



Sattel auch schon 4-6cm draußen auf 24". 
Für Touren ok I'm normalen Gelände auch nur in sehr steilen engen Gelände zu der Zeit noch problematisch.


----------



## Cuberiderz (16. September 2022)

gamble schrieb:


> 2 Optionen:
> 
> 
> online mit großer Auswahl und Fehlerrisiko kaufen
> ...


Das Oberrohr wirkt mir sehr kurz..... habe Angst das er in nem halbe oder 1 Jahr sehr "gedrungen" drauf sitzt.

Und längerer Vorbau ist Tabu 🤢


Habe all die 20 Bikes von der Seitanansicht in Photoshop übereinander gesetzt
Hinerrad-Zentrierung ... und konnte so sofort erkenne, die vergleiche zueinander.

Auch kann man dann wunderbar die Positionen des Lenkrads, den Lenkwinkel, Radlänge..usw vergleichen. ;-)


----------



## Cuberiderz (16. September 2022)

nicolutz schrieb:


> Es gibt inzwischen ja Hersteller, die extra tiefe Rahmen mit größeren Laufrädern kombinieren, wie Vpace zb. Da wäre das 24" wohl schon fahrbar.



Kannte ich noch nicht.....

--> https://www.vpace.de/max24-kinder-mountainbike
Wow, was ein wunderschönes Bike!

Aber 1,5K für ein Kinder-HT 😠


----------



## delphi1507 (16. September 2022)

Cuberiderz schrieb:


> Goldrichtig!!!
> Aber wie zum Geier stelle ich das an, von mir aus auch nur n Drittel aus meiner aufgestellten Liste,
> die Räder irgendwo VorOrt zu testen, wenn ich nicht 1000e Km durch dei gegend fahren und mir Monate dafür Zeit nehmen will.


Hier Mal fragen wer auf deiner Gegend kommt und deinen Junior Mal Probe sitzen lässt 🤷🏻‍♂️. Würde dir in der Bonner Umgebung anbieten Mal Probe zu sitzen.. 20" suburb oder 24" Cube.. in den NRW Herbst-Ferien ggf. Das 24 auch im Sauerland...


----------



## pbf85 (16. September 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die Tabellen sind in der Regel darauf ausgelegt das der Pilot mit beiden Füßen den Boden flächig berühren. Es kommt aber immer darauf an wie sicher die Piloten schon fahren.


Ist bei Cube nicht auch der Rahmen an sich doch ein Stückchen größer als z.B. bei VPace? Somit dürfte ein Wechsel auf die nächst größere Laufradgröße bei Cube ja auch später stattfinden als bei VPace und vergleichbaren Rahmen. 


Cuberiderz schrieb:


> Aber 1,5K für ein Kinder-HT 😠


Ich hadere mit so einer Ausgabe auch noch, aber wenn man es genau nimmt, dann dürfte die Differenz zwischen Kaufpreis und späterem Verkaufspreis nur unwesentlich höher sein als bei den meisten Rädern auf deiner Liste. Außer du findest eines davon gebraucht in gutem Zustand, da dürfte der Verlust dann nochmal niedriger sein.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. September 2022)

pbf85 schrieb:


> Ist bei Cube nicht auch der Rahmen an sich doch ein Stückchen größer als z.B. bei VPace? Somit dürfte ein Wechsel auf die nächst größere Laufradgröße bei Cube ja auch später stattfinden als bei VPace und vergleichbaren Rahmen.
> 
> Ich hadere mit so einer Ausgabe auch noch, aber wenn man es genau nimmt, dann dürfte die Differenz zwischen Kaufpreis und späterem Verkaufspreis nur unwesentlich höher sein als bei den meisten Rädern auf deiner Liste. Außer du findest eines davon gebraucht in gutem Zustand, da dürfte der Verlust dann nochmal niedriger sein.


Ich würde sagen der Verlust bei v-pace ist sogar ziemlich sicher geringer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radelbiker (16. September 2022)

Specialized Riprock 20 werfe ich nochmal in den Raum... sind sehr zufrieden.
Gruß


----------



## Binem (17. September 2022)

Die Klassiker hast du gar nicht dabei wie kubike/ Pyro oder Kania . Mir waren 10 kg immer deutlich zu viel für 6 jährige. 

Wie ist das Fahrprofil von euch? Was wollt ihr mit dem Rad fahren?
Wie soll es ausgestattet sein?
Um wirklich was dazu zu sagen brauche ich mehr Infos.


----------



## kurbeltom (17. September 2022)

Kubikes gibt es in verschiedenen Rahmengrößen und Austattungsvarianten
Einfach mal in die Webseite reinschauen


----------



## DaniT (17. September 2022)

Die Klassiker hast du gar nicht dabei wie kubike/ Pyro oder Kania . Mir waren 10 kg immer deutlich zu viel für 6 jährige.


Binem schrieb:


> Wie ist das Fahrprofil von euch? Was wollt ihr mit dem Rad fahren?
> Wie soll es ausgestattet sein?
> Um wirklich was dazu zu sagen brauche ich mehr Infos.


Genau wollte ich auch gerade sagen!
Meiner ist körperlich und koordinativ fit und ist mit 119cm auf nen 24“ Mworx.
Er findet‘s super alle um uns herum sagen, das Rad ist zu groß…muss man aushalten können.
Mit dem Rad fährt er lange Touren mit 300-400hm, Trail Geschichten in Podsmirkem und so weiter.
Ein 20“ mit Federgabel , z.B. das Woom Off oder Supurb oder oder mit Federgabel, wäre nicht soo gut für die Tourengeschichten, aber als Ballerbude über Stock und Stein inkl. Schanzen halt einfacher und im Moment besser dafür geeignet.
Man bekommt das hier im Kidsbike thread relativ schnell unter 1000€ geregelt.
Kubike, Pyro, Kania, Vpace und so sind super.
Woom Off zum schanzen.
Mworx muss man basteln wollen,dann super!


----------



## Schnegge (17. September 2022)

Ich schmeiss mal das Naloo Hill Bill 24 in den Raum. Geo ist ähnlich wie V-Pace... Preis ist aber knapp über Budget...








						Kindervelo NALOO Hill Bill Mk2 24"
					






					www.naloobikes.com


----------



## delphi1507 (17. September 2022)

Radelbiker schrieb:


> Specialized Riprock 20 werfe ich nochmal in den Raum... sind sehr zufrieden.
> Gruß


Würde bei uns kaum bewegt nur in der Kita, sonst immer das Bo


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (17. September 2022)

Cuberiderz schrieb:


> Kannte ich noch nicht.....
> 
> --> https://www.vpace.de/max24-kinder-mountainbike
> Wow, was ein wunderschönes Bike!
> ...


Nicht 1,5k sondern 0,0k.
Alle VPACE in halbwegs normalem Zustad gehen gebraucht quasi für den Neupreis weg.
Meine 20 Zoll sind meine Zwillinge tatsächlich für 0 Euro gefahren. 
Und für die 24er bekomme ich auch schon jede Menge PN, nur weil ich die neuen 26er gepostet habe.
Musst halt nur eines ergattern.


----------



## nobss (18. September 2022)

Wenn ihr schon Trails fahrt, auf jeden Fall ne Federgabel die was taugt.
Das Laufey H10/H20 ist schon Nice, im Bikepark/Trail erspart es Handanlegen 
Von Rocky Mountain gibt es das Vertex 20er in der Preisspanne, 860€ und ab Lager Verfügbar.








						Rocky Mountain Vertex JR 20 (2022) - 20 Zoll 9K Diamant - black yellow
					






					www.fahrradlagerverkauf.com


----------



## schuetzendorf (18. September 2022)

Kubike und Serious fehlen. Habe gerade ein Serious Superlite in 24 Zoll für den Kurzen gekauft. Ist kein MTB, sondern Trekkingrad. Aber das Ding ist top gemacht und sehr preiswert.


----------



## Cuberiderz (18. September 2022)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Nicht 1,5k sondern 0,0k.
> Alle VPACE in halbwegs normalem Zustad gehen gebraucht quasi für den Neupreis weg.
> Meine 20 Zoll sind meine Zwillinge tatsächlich für 0 Euro gefahren.
> Und für die 24er bekomme ich auch schon jede Menge PN, nur weil ich die neuen 26er gepostet habe.
> Musst halt nur eines ergattern.



Hmm Ja, Du hast Recht.
Ist theoretisch wirklich egal, wenn man keinen hohen Wertverlust hat.

Gilt das nur bei par speziellen "Lieblingen" der Eltern wie eben Vpace & Woom?!
Oder durch die Bank bei allen namhaften Qualitäsmarken ...... Orbea, Specialized, Propain, Norco ...usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaniT (18. September 2022)

Cuberiderz schrieb:


> Hmm Ja, Du hast Recht.
> Ist theoretisch wirklich egal, wenn man keinen hohen Wertverlust hat.
> 
> Gilt das nur bei par speziellen "Lieblingen" der Eltern wie eben Vpace & Woom?!
> Oder durch die Bank bei allen namhaften Qualitäsmarken ...... Orbea, Specialized, Propain, Norco ...usw.


Öhm ja,
Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und sage, dass die meisten Namenhaften Player sich bei den Kidsbikes nicht sonderlich mit Ruhm bekleckern.
Mal Propain und Commencal ausgenommen.
Also die Räder würde ich persönlich links liegen lassen.
Vpace und Propain sind preisintensiv, wäre mir vor allem bei nem 117cm Kind und nem 20“ Rad zu viel.
Hast ja dann auch den Hustle das Rad wieder zu verkaufen etc.
Es sind alle relevanten Räder genannt worden.
Finger würde ich von den schweren, für’s Geld schlecht ausgestatteten großserien Bikes lassen.


----------



## Cuberiderz (18. September 2022)

Binem schrieb:


> Die Klassiker hast du gar nicht dabei wie kubike/ Pyro oder Kania . Mir waren 10 kg immer deutlich zu viel für 6 jährige.
> 
> Wie ist das Fahrprofil von euch? Was wollt ihr mit dem Rad fahren?
> Wie soll es ausgestattet sein?
> Um wirklich was dazu zu sagen brauche ich mehr Infos.


Vielen Dank für das Angebot.
So eine richtige Beratung wollte ich eigentlich nicht, wollte nur das ihr mir vieleicht noch weitere Vorschlägt, oder "faule Eier" in meiner Liste enttarnt. 

.....aber ich nehme die Beratug jetzt trotzdem mal an. 😀

Aaaaalso, ich habe gleich zwei Jungs.
Aktuell fährt der ältere Leo (116cm, wird im Nov22 6Jahre) ein 16er und Mario (111cm, wird im Jan23 5Jahre) ein 14er Commencal Ramones.
Für beide sind die Bikes natürlich schon zu groß mittlerweile.

Zum Fahrprofil.......
....... bis jetzt täglich 1,5km mit mir (joggend/laufend) in den Kindergarten und sonst mal kleinere Touren bis max. 6km am Wochenende im Gelände und Voralpen (keine Höhenmeter da beide keine Schaltung). Beide haben zwar Riesen Spaß am biken, und wollen so oft es geht, der Mario ist aber bei weitem nicht so sicher unterwegs wie Leo.
Deswegen hätte ich jetzt erst dem Mario Leo´s sein 16er übergeben(kommt schon damit gut zurecht.) dem Leo einen neuen 20er und falls der neue dann tatsächlich nur ein Jahr langpasst, kommt er halt weiter zum Mario, und Leo kriegt dann nen 24er. So zumindest der Plan.

Zum  Bike selber.......  es soll auf jeden Fall fürs Gelände tauglich sein, hydraulische Bremsen, min 9 eher 10 Gänger, und eine traillastige Geometrie wie auch Abstimmung (kurzer Vorbau) haben.

Der Papi hat ein Santa Cruz Freerider, und kann es nicht erwarten endlich mit seinem Nachwuchs in die Berge. 😁 Wir leben hier kein 20km Luftlinie von den Alpen, und das würde dann auf die Jung in den kommenden Monaten und Jahren zukommen, da sie ja dann jetz auch Schaltung hätten. Dementsprechend sollten sie dann eigentlich auch ne Federgbael haben.

Und Gewichtsteschnisch wären 8,5-9kg perfekt ....10 das absolute Maximum !


----------



## Cuberiderz (18. September 2022)

Ich hab grad nen neuen Liebling gefunden....  😍😍😍







Was ein wunderschönes Bike.
Und auch in seiner Lieblingsfarbe türkis.

Das Bike müsste halt auch bis spätestens Mitte November geliefert werden, da es das Geburtstagsgeschenk wird.


----------



## Cuberiderz (18. September 2022)

Und auch das Kubikes 20S Trail ist sehr schön:





....ebenfalls in Türkis. 💪😅

Auf beide Bikes bin ich erst durch euere Vorschläge gekommen. Vielen Dank Euch bin jetzt. 👏


----------



## Binem (19. September 2022)

Cuberiderz schrieb:


> Hmm Ja, Du hast Recht.
> Ist theoretisch wirklich egal, wenn man keinen hohen Wertverlust hat.
> 
> Gilt das nur bei par speziellen "Lieblingen" der Eltern wie eben Vpace & Woom?!
> Oder durch die Bank bei allen namhaften Qualitäsmarken ...... Orbea, Specialized, Propain, Norco ...usw.


Presisstabil erlebe ich  Woom, Vpace , Propain, Pyro und Kubike.
alles anders was Massenware ist also Cube, Specialzed, Orbea verliert deutlich an wert, auch in Pandemie Zeiten.


----------



## Cuberiderz (19. September 2022)

Was hält ihr von dem Nukeproof Da?

--> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-kids-bike-mtb-kinder-20-/2194567687-217-1911

Müsste man einiges tauschen wie Sitz, Schaltwerk, Griffe....... da doch schon ziemlich "abgearbeitet"


----------



## Cuberiderz (19. September 2022)

Binem schrieb:


> Presisstabil erlebe ich  Woom, Vpace , Propain, Pyro und Kubike.
> alles anders was Massenware ist also Cube, Specialzed, Orbea verliert deutlich an wert, auch in Pandemie Zeiten.



Danke für deine Einschätzung.

Den aktuellen 16er Commencal Ramones habe ich knapp 450 neu im Shop gezahlt.
Werde wohl aktuell vielleicht noch 300 kriegen.... 

Nukeproof und Norco sind ja auch eher nicht Massenware, oder?


----------



## Binem (19. September 2022)

Cuberiderz schrieb:


> Nukeproof und Norco sind ja auch eher nicht Massenware, oder?


Natürlich nicht, aber davon gibt es so wenige das ich zumindest nichts dazu sagen kann.
Aber 10.92kg sind bei einem Neupreis von 1600€ in Deutschland / £1,199.99 in GB einfach zu viel.
Dann lieber das Woom off air für 900€ und 9kg. Oder 8,9Kg bei Kubike mit Federgabel.
Ist natürlich nicht soeine tolle internationale Marke für den Papa. Nur weil Nukeproof ,Norco, Cube, Speci gute Räder für Erwachsenen bauen heisst es nicht das die Kinderräder auch Kindgerecht sind.


----------



## kurbeltom (19. September 2022)

Kubikes hat einen guten Service, annehmbare Lieferzeiten und die Farbe kannste ja auch aussuchen.
Lediglich die leichten Schläuche habe ich schon ein paar Mal moniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (19. September 2022)

Cuberiderz schrieb:


> Und auch das Kubikes 20S Trail ist sehr schön:



Das kann man auch mit Carbon statt Federgabel und mit 2,0er Reifen konfigurieren. Im Laden hat das einen sehr guten Eindruck auf mich gemacht und ich meine es passen auch 2,25er rein... Das Gewicht war auch mega gut.

Ein 24er sollte man bei der Körpergröße auf jeden Fall mal testen. Mein Großer ist bei der Größe aufs 24er gewechselt und er hat sich sofort wohl gefühlt. 

Am Ende muss sich das Kind aber einfach darauf wohlfühlen... Mein Großer wollte immer möglichst schnell auf die nächste Rahmen bzw Laufradgröße. Mein Kleiner ist das genaue Gegenteil. Mit 1,12m fährt er immer noch am Liebsten das 16er und es braucht Überredung, damit es das 20er nutzt. Das 16er ist nochmal leichter und handlicher und das liegt ihm einfach...


----------



## Cuberiderz (20. September 2022)

Binem schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, aber davon gibt es so wenige das ich zumindest nichts dazu sagen kann.
> Aber 10.92kg sind bei einem Neupreis von 1600€ in Deutschland / £1,199.99 in GB einfach zu viel.
> Dann lieber das Woom off air für 900€ und 9kg. Oder 8,9Kg bei Kubike mit Federgabel.
> Ist natürlich nicht soeine tolle internationale Marke für den Papa. Nur weil Nukeproof ,Norco, Cube, Speci gute Räder für Erwachsenen bauen heisst es nicht das die Kinderräder auch Kindgerecht sind.



10,9kg ist ja auch viel zu viel!
Auf was beziehst Du dich... den aktuellen 2022er Nukeproof ?
Der ist schon allein wegen dem preis keine Option.

Was mir halt auffällt, diese ganzen leichten Bikes haben irgendwelche windigen 1,9er Reifen drauf.
Wenn man die mit richtigen 2,4er Schwalbe oder VEE Crown vergleicht, gibt's gleich n halbes Kilo unterscheid. 

Haha... so kann man sich die Gewichtangaben auch schön reden....


----------



## Cuberiderz (20. September 2022)

Cuberiderz schrieb:


> Ich hab grad nen neuen Liebling gefunden....  😍😍😍
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke es wird das Propain Drecksspatz 20" vorerst ohne Gabel.
Und dann eventuell mit der Zeit n Fork-Upgrade.
Das hat gleich "gscheite" Reifen, trotzdem nur 8,8Kg, und mit Abstand das hübscheste Bike 💪


Aber die ganzen Bestellzeiten sind ja n Witz grad.
...hab mich mal gestern bei all den Direktvertrieben durchtelefoniert..... zum weinen. 😕


Muss wohl jetzt bei gebrauchten auf Jagd gehen.


----------



## DaniT (20. September 2022)

Nu klar gebraucht!


----------



## holzsplitter (20. September 2022)

Das BMC Twostroke AL 20/24 wäre vielleicht auch einen Blick wert. Ist aktuell auch lieferbar und gab's vor kurzem für 570,- bei bike24, aktuell aber wieder für den regulären Preis.


----------



## Binem (20. September 2022)

holzsplitter schrieb:


> Das BMC Twostroke AL 20/24 wäre vielleicht auch einen Blick wert. Ist aktuell auch lieferbar und gab's vor kurzem für 570,- bei bike24, aktuell aber wieder für den regulären Preis.





			https://www.bike24.de/p1470079.html
		

in türkis , leider nicht zu deinem preis

und ein gebrauchtes propain








						Propain Dreckspatz
					

Verkaufe dieses 2,5 Jahre altes Propain Dreckspatz 20 Zoll! Das Fahrrad ist in einem guten Zustand...,Propain Dreckspatz in Baden-Württemberg - Lauchheim




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charmaquest (20. September 2022)

Ich kann nur immer wieder eine Lanze für die Orbeas brechen, Preis/Leistung ist total ok. meiner bekam zu seinem fünften Geburtstag das 20 H30, ca 115cm war er da lang. Jetzt mit 6 Jahren und 125 cm passt es ihm gerade optimal, bis zu seinem 7. im März wird das auch noch gehen, die Sattelstütze ist noch nicht am Maximum.
Damit fuhr er 15 KM Touren, allerdings ohne viele HM, die gibt es bei uns nicht so. Aber viele Wald- und Wurzelwege. Dieses Jahr auch mehrmals in Winterberg und Willingen, bis zu Flow Country und KyrHill, ohne Federgabel musste er lernen eine gute Linie zu wählen, rechtzeitig zu Bremsen oder eben in lockerer Haltung drüber brettern. Die großen Tables auf dem Übungsparcour konnte er am Ende fast komplett überspringen, soviel Sicherheit hatte er. Dieses Bike hat er jetzt ausgereizt und das finde ich auch gut so. 
Ich finde die H20 Variante mittlerweile unnötig, wenn dann sollte man direkt zur H10 greifen, Ich glaube dass die Suntour XC nicht wirklich einen Mehrwert bietet. Nach dem genannten Streckenprofil sollte das H30 aber auch locker ausreichen.


----------



## salzwasser (21. September 2022)

Unser 7 Jähriger hat seit er 6 ist das Naloo 20 Zoll mit Starrgabel und Felgenbremse. (Chamäleon). 
Das passt perfekt. Er ist eher klein. Muss ihn heute mal messen. Weil ich schaue schon länger nach einem 24 Zoll Rahmen, da das 20 Zoll wohl nächsten Sommer zu klein ist.


----------

